# "Réinitialiser" bibliothèque iTunes



## iJohn (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Alors j'écris car j'ai un problème assez ennuyeux. Tout d'abord, je m'excuse si la question a déjà été posée, mais je ne savais pas trop quoi taper dans le champ de recherche (d'ailleurs, les guillemets dans le titre montrent également que je ne saurais trop qualifier ce que je veux faire).

Car en effet, il n'est point question dans mon idée de remettre à zéro la bibliothèque iTunes de quelque manière que ce soit (effacer manuellement le dossier itunes ou autres).

En fait, mon problème est le suivant : avec les années, les mises à jour iTunes, les changements de format etc. Je pense avoir acquis une bibliothèque un peu "sale" (disons le clairement, ça doit être le bordel là-dedans).

En effet, j'ai brassé (ajouté et supprimé) énormément de morceaux, de films et d'apps depuis l'interface iTunes et aujourd'hui mon problème est que je compte environ 100 Go pour ma bibliothèque iTunes (tout compris, jusqu'aux sonneries), hors mon dossier dans /Musique fait toujours 150 Go.

Je fais toujours des clean install lors de la sortie d'un nouvel OS, et j'aimerais que cette fois, ce problème ne me suive pas. 

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est possible d'effacer tout ce qui n'est pas réellement dans ma bibliothèque iTunes en ce moment (je recherche une solution automatisée - car je parle de milliers de morceaux) afin de rendre plus propre (et plus proche de la réalité) le dossier physique rattaché à ma bibliothèque iTunes. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Larme (22 Juin 2012)

_iTunes_ fait ça de manière correcte.
Mais quand tu supprimes un morceau via _iTunes_, tu le fais aller dans la _Corbeille_, ou tu le désindexes juste d'_iTunes_  ?
Il me semble qu'il contient également les sauvegardes parfois volumineuses des iDevices...

Y'a un forum iTunes sinon


----------



## iJohn (22 Juin 2012)

Mince désolé !
Sinon, je l'envoie effectivement à la corbeille (et lorsque je suis sûr de moi, je le supprime même d'iCloud).


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2012)

Il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui a déjà fait ça.

Une manière possible de procéder serait de faire une liste de tout se qui se trouve dans iTunes, sous forme d'un fichier CSV, par exemple, et faire une liste de ce qui se trouve sur le disque. Puis comparer.
C'est du moins comme ceci que je procèderais (à l'aide de commandes et/ou de scripts).

C'est une bonne question (peut-être faudrait-il que je fasse du rangement aussi...)


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2012)

Un script déjà tout-prêt qui va lister les morceaux du dossier iTunes Media non-présents dans iTunes.



> This application will list the file paths of the files in your designated "iTunes Media" folder which are not in iTunes' library.


http://dougscripts.com/itunes/scripts/ss.php?sp=musicfolderfilesnotadded2


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2012)

Sinon ça se fait facilement via les listes de lecture intelligentes

On crée une liste intelligente avec le critère "ajouté aujourd'hui"

On prend le dossier contenant la musique dans le Finder et on le glisse sur l'icone d'iTunes
iTunes va inspecter le dossier et ajouter à sa bibliothèque les titres ne s'y trouvant pas encore

Du coup la liste intelligente créée à la 1ère étape liste tous ces titres

Il suffit de tous les sélectioner (cmd-A), les glisser sur le mot "LISTE DE LECTURE" pour créer une nouvelle liste de lecture "non intelligente" comportant tous ces titres

Puis les supprimer en confirmant 
1 - qu'on veut bien aussi les supprimer de la bibliothèque
2 - qu'il faut mettre les fichiers originaux à la corbeille

Et voilà, c'est propre


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2012)

Excellente astuce aussi, et plus simple qu'un script.

En espérant qu'il n'ai pas ajouté 5000 titres à sa bibliothèque aujourd'hui


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Excellente astuce aussi, et plus simple qu'un script.
> 
> En espérant qu'il n'ai pas ajouté 5000 titres à sa bibliothèque aujourd'hui



Dans ce cas il attend patiemment minuit pour appliquer ma méthode (en espérant que son Mac ne se transforme pas en citrouille) 

NB: c'est pas la première fois que je donne la méthode...
cf là: http://forums.macg.co/itunes/musique-itunes-non-reelement-supprimees-302355.html
au post #7


----------



## iJohn (22 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup ! J'ai appliqué cette méthode qui a très bien fonctionné


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Sinon ça se fait facilement via les listes de lecture intelligentes
> 
> On crée une liste intelligente avec le critère "ajouté aujourd'hui"
> 
> ...


merci ,une question par rapport à ça .Est ce qu 'en faisant une installation propre du prochain ML le nettoyage de iTunes se fera automatiquement ?
PS façon détournée de dire que je ne trouve pas le dossier musique....ou plutôt qu j'en trouve plusieurs 
ah quand c'est épais , c'est épais chez moi ....


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2012)

ML n'a aucune raison de faire le ménage dans iTunes.
Si tes musiques sont dans plusieurs dossiers différents, il y a une option dans iTunes pour rassembler tout ça:

Fichier / Bibliothèque/organiser la bibliothèque  et là tu choisis Consolider, ce qui va ramener dans le dossier iTunes Music tous les fichiers éparpillés (en recopiant les fichiers... il faudra ensuite supprimer les fichiers originaux pour éviter de les avoir en double sur le disque dur)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ML n'a aucune raison de faire le ménage dans iTunes.
> Si tes musiques sont dans plusieurs dossiers différents, il y a une option dans iTunes pour rassembler tout ça:
> 
> Fichier / Bibliothèque/organiser la bibliothèque  et là tu choisis Consolider, ce qui va ramener dans le dossier iTunes Music tous les fichiers éparpillés (en recopiant les fichiers... il faudra ensuite supprimer les fichiers originaux pour éviter de les avoir en double sur le disque dur)



merci beaucoup 
le temps de retrouver 71 pochettes d'albums disparues ( sur 2400 environ ) et je fais le nettoyage


----------

